# Toronto-area little one



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

I have a sweet little pigeon that I've been feeding for the past four days, 
and am planning on raising till he (or she?) is all grown up.

I haven't totally decided against keeping it (cos i'm SO in love!), but if 
there's anyone with a nice home with other pigeons where it could be happy, 
it could be better off having a family and a social life of sorts.

This picture was taken a few days ago, it has way more feathery-spikes now
and looks pretty different, but at least you can see the sweet face! (and the
food all over the sweet face haha)










Let me know if you or anyone you know might have a nice place for my
adorable baby to live!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is an absolutely adorable baby.
Thank you so much for raising this little one. If you don't find a good home for him/her maybe you would like to keep him. We have many members with only one pigeon and they do great, they bond to their humans and are very happy this way.
Feel free to ask any questions you might have in raising this little one.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You know Reti is correct! They make beautiful pet birds and Wonderful companions. Smart as oh heck too. Your baby looks about the same age as mine was when I found her and she is now 11 years old. Out of 5 others she is my favorite and the only one that doesn't make a huge mess all over. Remember too as she sees you she thinks you are Momma and will become very bonded to you. I hope you reconsider but if you don't I hope she/he finds a wonderful home. 

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What a sweet little angel so cute and chubby. 

Nice of you to take care of her/him its a nice pigeon maybe you should keep it there great pets.

But if not there are many ppl who would give it a nice home I would but i think someone else would love to have a pigeon more than me.

Good luck.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Just in case you didn't assume so already, thought I'd let everyone know Robin's gonna stay with me. I am so in love with this silly bird, and even though my boyfriend isn't crazy about birds as pets, I just couldn't send him away (the pij, not the boyfriend lol). We have so much fun exploring and snuggling together, I could never give him up now! Thanks to all of yall for teaching me so much and really helping me appreciate just how awesome these crazy birdies are! xoxoxo


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephi, I'm so glad you're keeping Robin. They just "worm" their way into our hearts. Keep us posted on Robin's progress.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the name Robin. I have a Beagle mix character named Robin too! Well one thing's for sure you'll have a friend to bond with take it from me and Bentley, the pug puppy who lives with us. He showers me with kisses!


----------

